# K241 Kohler Help?



## fasteddie460 (Oct 23, 2009)

I just picked up another old 424 rider in non running condition. Previous owner stopped using this tractor when he backed in to something and broke the cast aluminum v- belt flywheel ring. Making the starter/generator useless. My question is where can i get a replacement? Is someone making these thing new? Does anyone have one or two to sell? Would it be better to upgrade to a flywheel with a stator and add the newer small starter? I'm not finding a part number in any Gravely or Kohler manual. I would think this is a common problem with these tractors since they don't have a rear bumper/grill.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I believe you're talking about the V-pulley on the 8" flywheel model with the battery powered ignition?








If that's the case......
Kohler # 235207S They start at about $125 new, if you can find one

E-bay
K241 Flywheel Pulley $35

K241 Flywheel Pulley $40


----------

